# Generac Standby Generator WiFi Issue



## rgevans871 (May 31, 2021)

I have a Googlenest Model H2D Hub with two extenders and am having a problem with connecting to a WiFi module on a 14 KW Generac generator that was recently installed. I have both Googlenest WiFi extenders located within 10 & 20 ft of the generator. The generator WiFi module communicates using an App called Mobil Link. This app reports the WiFi signal strength as 4 to 8% while when I walk around the generator with my iPhone and it indicates a full strength signal. The app with this low signal strength is only partially communicating the status of the generator. It didn't indicate the generator running during a recent power outage.

The Mobil Link is compatible with a 2.4 GHz frequency range and 802.11b/g/n wireless protocol which seems to be what the Googlenest system provides. Anybody having or had this kind of problem? I'd appreciate hearing how you resolved it. I want to particularly know when the generator is running during an outage when I'm not at home.

Ron.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

The Mobile Link WiFi module might still be latched on to the farther mesh AP. If you haven't done so, try restarting/rebooting the module in the hopes that it will find and latch on to the closer and stronger mesh AP.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

rgevans871 said:


> It didn't indicate the generator running during a recent power outage.


Are you sure you had internet service during the power outage?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

rgevans871 said:


> I have a Googlenest Model H2D Hub with two extenders and am having a problem with connecting to a WiFi module on a 14 KW Generac generator that was recently installed. I have both Googlenest WiFi extenders located within 10 & 20 ft of the generator. The generator WiFi module communicates using an App called Mobil Link. This app reports the WiFi signal strength as 4 to 8% while when I walk around the generator with my iPhone and it indicates a full strength signal. The app with this low signal strength is only partially communicating the status of the generator. It didn't indicate the generator running during a recent power outage.
> 
> The Mobil Link is compatible with a 2.4 GHz frequency range and 802.11b/g/n wireless protocol which seems to be what the Googlenest system provides. Anybody having or had this kind of problem? I'd appreciate hearing how you resolved it. I want to particularly know when the generator is running during an outage when I'm not at home.
> 
> Ron.


make sure to use ups units on each wifi repeater, as well as the main wifi box and internet router.
or do some trick wiring in the electric panel for an in and out at the main panel to feed ups power to those outlets.
i have that issue on the furnace relays....
i use an ups on the furnace transformer to keep it from chatter when on gen set with a super small gen set. 

you may also have to do an antenna for the gen set external to the gen set case or the gen shack on blue tooth or wifi connections as well as for any custom wireless remote start setups.

rf (radio frequency) does not pass well through foil insulation on a house or a gen housing.

some places have wired range extenders with cat 6 or better wires to extend.
but you still need power unless they are doing poe for the extender remote end power.

yup wifi and blue tooth gets tricky when the power is out!
make sure they have a battery power option. and for at least an hour worth of back up time.
and have room on the power plan to deal with a hard charger in an ups.
some ups units draw a lot of battery charge power when the gen kicks back in.
use your killa watt brand meter to see that.


----------



## rgevans871 (May 31, 2021)

I appreciate the input and here is my answers and response to your suggestions. 

OrlyP: I'm not able to reboot the generator wifi module. VelvetFoot: Yes, I had internet service during the outage.
IowaGold: What are ups units? I think an external antenna would be a good idea. I don't know why a battery would be required when I'm only without power for about a minute before the generator takes over.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I would try restarting the APs then. That would force the WiFi module to re-associate and hopefully latch on to the stronger/closerAP.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

I've had two utility outages since we got the 22kw generator this summer. The first one affected the circuit that fed the cable, which has no battery backup. I found out about that one by a text from both the electric and cable utilities-nothing from Mobile Link until power was restored. 

The second outage must not have affected cable service, because I received a text from Mobile Link that the generator was running.

I did notice that % signal strength shown on Mobile Link is less than my phone showed, but 8% does seem quite low. Aren't there two apps involved, one for installation? And, for sure, pair it to the nearest extender. There's Mobile Link WIFI info on the Generac website.

You might be able to get the installer to fix it for free. Might.


----------



## rgevans871 (May 31, 2021)

I talked with a Mobil Link tech support yesterday and she said the Generac WiFi module doesn't do well with mesh WiFi systems because they are usually dual band systems of 2.4 GHz and 5GHz and tend switch between those two frequencies. The generator module only communicates with 2.4 GHz. She suggested I order a TP Link N300 Wifi extender which only operates 2.4 GHz frequency. I ordered on Amazon for $15 and should have it Sunday.

In the meantime when I opened the Mobil Link app this afternoon, I had a 26% signal strength and this I suspect was a result of a firmware update yesterday which was listed in my status history. So that is an improvement, but I'll still install the TP Link extender when I receive it and see if that does anything additional. I think the installer should be responsible for setting up the system so it works without the customer having to do that. Unfortunately I don't think the installer is very savy on the tech side and gave me the number of Mobil Link tech support and asked that I call them back with what ever information I came up with to help educate them.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

heck of a note...
client has to teach the tech...


----------

